# New Ferry For Pentland Firth



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Long haul - Cebu to Gills Bay
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7379549.stm


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

she is having sea trials here at the moment. Hope she can handle the weathers the Pentland Firth can throw at her.
Another great Philippine success...LOL
Knew we had to be good at something out here. (have to get "Chief Engineers Daughter" to check it out when it arrives there...LOL)


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

billyboy said:


> she is having sea trials here at the moment. Hope she can handle the weathers the Pentland Firth can throw at her.
> Another great Philippine success...LOL
> Knew we had to be good at something out here. (have to get "Chief Engineers Daughter" to check it out when it arrives there...LOL)


I presume you will be signed on as interpreter Billy. Pentland Firth is Wully Farquhar's patch. Diplomacy may restrict his response as he is an ex Thurso Lifeboat coxswain. C.E.D. is farther north in what we used to call the Spice Islands.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

well lets all hop[e that the Thurso lifeboat never needs to be called out to assist her eh! ... LOL


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Hull design looks to be of the SWATH ( Small Waterplane Area Twin Hull ) design which , although they look odd , are more stable than any monohull design. Whether she can cope with a winters storm well only time will tell


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Aye Davie. the Pentland Firth can be hell at times right enough.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Catamaran ferry arrival delayed ( BBC )

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7471654.stm


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Binnacle said:


> I presume you will be signed on as interpreter Billy. Pentland Firth is Wully Farquhar's patch. Diplomacy may restrict his response as he is an ex Thurso Lifeboat coxswain. C.E.D. is farther north in what we used to call the Spice Islands.



I might be further north but its still in my "patch", so to speak.


----------

